# My dream tank......



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an awesome video of this tank being built in japan. Enjoy

YouTube - Amano Aquarium in making.

YouTube - Mr.Amano feeds his altum angel

Here is another neat video enjoy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty insane.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty cool stuff ...thanks for sharing


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I too would like that tank in my "dream home".

I like the way they show you it before, during, and after completion.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

seen it before, but definitely worth re-watching. My favorite part of that tank is that piece of dw, just an amazing piece. The dw + the plain rock work is nicer than most tanks i've ever seen


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's a gorgeous setup. probably cost 10x as much to build something like that here. 
i just looked over to my snorkeling mask and had an idea....


----------

